

The future of programming - awesome talk by Bret Victor - luisvieira_gmr
http://www.videry.me/videopage2.php?id=58

======
sp332
This is already on the front page.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148)

